# gentoo og wmvare

## andip

noen som har erafring med dette?

jeg sliter som F med å få gentoo'n til å identifisere min hd ved boot. dvs, grub virker etc, men det er ikke mulig å mounte / under oppstart..

----------

## David E

Jag behöver lite mer information för att kunna hjälpa dig med ditt problem. Skulle du kunna posta alla rader i din  .vmx file som börjar med scsi?

--  David

----------

## andip

heisan,

takker for svar, men det er så lenge siden jeg holdt på med dette at jeg ikke lenger kan huske hva problemet var ;)

----------

